# New Improved wheel woolies -any UK stockists?



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Have seen these new Adams improved wheel woolies

http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum...dams-wheel-woolies-premium-wheel-cleaning.htm

Are there any UK stockists?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks a good idea the changes they have made tbh


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shinearama stock Adam's products so they might be able to get them in.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I should have these in very soon.
Simon


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump! I fancy a set


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> I should have these in very soon.
> Simon


Hi Simon will they be available as singles ? and any price point on them , not for me as i have a set already but relation:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Wax Attack said:


> I should have these in very soon.
> Simon


I will be waiting - the longer length of the middle sized woolie makes these very attractive :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm interested in these, not sure if they would agitate as well as a brush but could you use these to apply a sealant to the back of the rims?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Simon will they be available as singles ? and any price point on them , not for me as i have a set already but relation:thumb:


I was only planning on kits but i'll look into singles, pricing will be up one once they have arrived.
Simon


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Any news on these being in stock soon?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Dave777 said:


> Any news on these being in stock soon?


Same here , any news


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

the bigger middle one is the best idea, 

if just that one was available it would be perfect as the other 2 hardly ever get used


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wax Attack do you have any info yet?

Cheers


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Any news


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

When available I may purchase see how they compair to the EZ detailer


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

According to information i have got from 2 traders, getting the new wheel woolies it not going to happen in the near future due to the cost in bringing them here.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

How about this from the Vikan peeps - they know a thing or two about brushes.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive heard a few people on here saying they have just got new woolies from Johnnyopolis on here but is this a DW Supporter only deal???


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Urge to buy ..... rising!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Any news


Anys news????


----------



## burnett1986 (Aug 30, 2006)

Any more updates on these?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, I need another set.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I got reply when spotted a response to another post. Gonna be no on this , cost wise it's gonna be too pricey for a deal to be done. For now atleast anyway


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

We will have these in stock in 2-3 weeks time; in the meantime we are doing a deal on the old ones. :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

That's a cracking deal Rich but I'm gonna hold on for the new ones.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Rich

Any hint as to the price point for the newer Wheel Woolies?

I don't want to miss out on the 'offer' of the older ones if the newer woolies are beyond my means.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I love my current Wheel Woolie but will definitely buy a new set.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Tips said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> Any hint as to the price point for the newer Wheel Woolies?
> 
> I don't want to miss out on the 'offer' of the older ones if the newer woolies are beyond my means.


Somewhere between £40-£45; will try to confirm the figure next week. :thumb:


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Rich @ PB said:


> We will have these in stock in 2-3 weeks time; in the meantime we are doing a deal on the old ones. :thumb:


Jeez Rich... Just bought these from you a couple of weeks back


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

chowy said:


> Jeez Rich... Just bought these from you a couple of weeks back


Sadly, this always happens to someone... c'est la vie. However, chin up... you bought a cracking set of brushes at a great price (no other traders were doing £38 delivered). :thumb:


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

^^Wow, some great deals in your offers section *kisses goodbye to next months paycheck*


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Now in stock - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280126 :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely piece of kit - I'm a total convert and I wouldn't use anything else on my alloys :thumb:

Thanks for importing the new improved woolies into the UK :thumb:


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just heard from Anglea at Polished Bliss confirming their arrival with only a small price increase. Great service from them.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies.html

Get em while they are hot!!!!


----------

